# Can't run most rc-scripts after reinstall from pkg-repositories



## jeltoesolnce (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello.

I reinstall most applications from PC-BSD repositories using pkgng. After that most applications (e.g. Apche, MySQL, PostgreSQL) no longer started at system boot. If I call `/usr/local/etc/<postgresql|mysql-server|apache22> start` - all runs fine. I read a topic http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31249, I read my scripts:


```
name="apache22"
rcvar=apache22_enable
```

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2013)

So, what exactly did you add to /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Oct 31, 2013)

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
background_dhclient="YES" 
compat5x_enable="YES" 
sshd_enable="NO" 
devd_enable="YES" 
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common" 
ldconfig_paths="/usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/kde4/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg"

# Disable Sendmail by default
sendmail_enable="NONE"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO" 

#Enable samba server 
samba_enable="YES" 
winbindd_enable="YES"
 
# Disable LPD  
lpd_enable="NO" 
 
# Enable CUPS 
cupsd_enable="YES" 
linux_enable="YES"
 
# FSCK Enhancements 
fsck_y_enable="YES" 
 
# powerd: adaptive speed while on AC power, adaptive while on battery power
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive" # set CPU frequency

# enable HAL / DBUS
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

# Enables support for HPLIP
hpiod_enable="NO"
hpssd_enable="NO"

# Enable the firewall
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pf_enable="YES"
pf_flags=""

# Enable sound-support
mixer_enable="YES"

# Enable avahi_daemon
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"

# Start the swapexd daemon
swapexd_enable="YES"

# Enable IPV6 support
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"

# Enable BSDStats
bsdstats_enable="YES"

# Enable webcamd
webcamd_enable="YES"

# Disable writing syslogs to remote devices by default
syslogd_flags="-c -ss"

# Enable pbid
pbid_enable="YES"

# Databases & Web-servers
# apache22_enable="YES"
# mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
postgresql_enable="YES"
yandexdisk_enable="YES"

# Enable the gdm display manager
gdm_enable="YES"

# Enable BlueTooth
hcsecd_enable="YES"
sdpd_enable="YES"

# Load the following kernel modules
kld_list="libiconv libmchain msdosfs_iconv if_bwn if_bwi bwi_v3_ucode bwn_v4_ucode runfw ng_ubt cuse4bsd sem ntfs ntfs_iconv udf udf_iconv ext2fs mmc mmcsd scd geom_uzip pefs xfs reiserfs smbfs fdescfs linsysfs iwn4965fw iwn1000fw iwn5000fw iwn5150fw iwn6000fw iwn6000g2afw iwn6000g2bfw iwn6050fw acpi_video"

# Clean out temporary files.
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
clean_tmp_X="YES"

# Run the pcbsd init service
pcbsdinit_enable="YES"

# Enable anacron
anacron_enable="YES"

# Enable fusefs
fusefs_enable="YES"

# Enable volmand
volmand_enable="YES"

# Enable pefs
pefs_enable="YES"

# Enable moused
moused_enable="YES"

# Enable fast-booting
fastboot_enable="YES"
fastboot_earlyrc="/etc/rc.d/moused /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pefs /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald /usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm"

# Enable the Warden
warden_enable="YES"

# Enable fail2ban
fail2ban_enable="YES"

# Enable FSC
fscd_enable="YES"

# Enable uhidd
uhidd_enable="YES"
#uhidd_flags="-kmohs"
uhidd_flags="-o"

# Enable ntpd
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
gdm_lang="ru_RU.UTF-8"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
hostname="twin"
zfs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Nov 5, 2013)

I comment the following lines: 
	
	



```
fastboot_enable="YES"
fastboot_earlyrc="/etc/rc.d/moused /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pefs /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald /usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm"
```
 and all are works. I don't know why that is.


----------



## kpa (Nov 5, 2013)

Where exactly are those fastboot_* variables from? I can not find them on my 10-STABLE nor can they be found in the 9-STABLE sources.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2013)

I think they're PC-BSD specific.


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Nov 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I think they're PC-BSD specific.


Yes, they are.


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Nov 7, 2013)

sysutils/fsc had ceased to run and was hung. All scripts are following him in /etc/rc.conf were not running. fastboot had launched gdm and it disturbs me.

Thank all.


----------

